# Emmigrating to NC - what do I need to know



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new! Currently living in the South of England with my husband and 2 cats.

My H has just been offered a job in N Carolina (near Charlotte I think) out of the blue and i'm scared. I don't even know what questions to ask to make the right decision. I'm hoping you all can help.

Is there a visa that he can get that allows me to work?

How easy is it to take cats with you and if anyone knows about restictions about bringing them back?

How does medical insurance work? We are going through fertility investigations atm that look likely to turn into IVF in the short term. What is this likely to cost if it happens in the US? Would it (or any part of it) be covered under insurance?

And finally...what is Charlotte and surrounding areas like?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I don't know the Carolinas at all, but have heard great things about North Carolina and the Charlotte area. Other than the odd hurricane now and then, you have all the advantages of the old South, including the notion of "southern hospitality."

As for the visa question, it depends on how your husband is going over. If it's a transfer within the company he works for, you may well have no problem. If this is a new job for him and the employer is planning on petitioning for a H1B for him, it could be more difficult (to nearly impossible). Talk to the employer, as sometimes they can work things out for you. (And if they are hiring from overseas, they obviously have some contact already with the immigration people.)

It's not that hard to get cats into the US. Getting them back is slightly more difficult, but if you already have them chipped in the UK you're ahead of the game. If they aren't chipped yet, get it done now in the UK. There is an issue in the US about which format of chip is going to prevail - sort of like the old Betamax-VHS thing. If they have a UK chip, there's no question about it being the "right" sort for their return. Then, keep their rabies shots up to date while you're in the States. (If your vet in the UK offers you a health record book, take it and keep it up to date while you're in the States. It can help for the return.)

Medical insurance is a whole different can of worms over there. Generally you get whatever your employer offers (because it's cheaper by far than finding medical insurance on your own) - and in some states, insurers are "required" to cover infertility treatments, at least up to a certain level. Again, it's probably best to consult the employer about the medical coverage (and any options available).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for replying. All very useful.

Hurricanes though?? Does it get tornadoes too (oblivious icon)? That's scary!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hurricanes, yes. Tornadoes can theoretically happen anywhere in the US (and actually we have had a few here in France the last few years - but just little ones), but they aren't real common in NC to my knowledge.

Hurricanes are just great big wind and rain storms. Usually they have started to die down by the time they get as far north as NC, but they can still be pretty powerful. I'd avoid beachfront property your first few years there, just until you get used to the climate and all. And rent something a bit sturdier than a mobile home (which I suspect you were already planning on doing).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Charlotte is too far inland and too far in the hills to be hit by hurricanes. What I do remember is a couple of years where the storms, no longer hurricanes, dumped tons and tons of water on Charlotte.

North Carolina is a fantastic state, with lots of beautiful country, with mountains, foothills and the coast. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Working for you, medical insurance, tax preparation assistance, are all important. Ask to see some neighborhoods and houses, so you can get an idea about expenses. If you have children, check out the school districts. I'd ask about transferring credit, and what will be done to help you get car loans, etc. There is a downturn in real estate, if you want to buy. 

Being scared about a new adventure is part of the fun, I think. Americans are friendly people in general, and they love British accents. You'll love your stay.


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks both of you. Its just fear of the unknown isn't it?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fear of the unknown is what I call "the good kind of being scared." It's all part of the process of getting excited about the Big Move.

Keep us posted how things go as you start making plans.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you pass up this opportunity for a new experience, you will always regret it, I think.


----------



## dcnavey (Jun 11, 2008)

*Moving to NC*

North Carolina is wonderful! Charlotte was just ranked the best place to live (the source escapes me at the moment). I live in NC and grew up about 25 minutes from Charlotte. And yes, Charlotte does get an occasional RARE hurricane. Hugo hit in '89 and was quite devastating. But I think you will like it (although, as with any city, some parts are better than others . You will find it is a well rounded city with mountains 1 1/2 hours away, beaches 4 hours away, shopping, theatre, music, industry, and smiling southern faces!

Having said that, I am actually looking to immigrate to the U.K.! It's not that I don't love NC, I just need a change of scenery because I am newly divorced. Any advice out there? I've visited the U.K. twice, and adored it. I'm a nurse and am finding that it is next to impossible for U.S. citizens to live in the U.K. unless you are a student.

thanks for your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, dcnavey, and welcome!

You may want to try posting a message in the UK section of the forum to get more information on moving to the UK. It's not easy for US citizens (or anyone from outside the EU) to get a working visa these days but I hear the NHS is recruiting nurses from most English speaking countries. It's certainly worth a try.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dcnavey (Jun 11, 2008)

*UK*

Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

*About Charlotte NC....*

Hello,

I live in Western North Carolina, about 100 miles from Charlotte. North Carolina is a very beautiful state...especially up here in the mountains. Charlotte is a little more flat, but with some hills. It's very green, which I'm sure you are used to, and it can rain quite heavily at times. One thing you may have a hard time adjusting to is the heat...it gets quite hot and humid in the summer time. Charlotte is a nice little city, lots af cultural things to do and see. The traffic can be heavy there. People in the southern US are generally very friendly.

I don't know about the visa and work stuff coming to the US. I am currently trying to move overseas, so I could tell you some things about trying to move to Europe...but not vice versa! 

We are also taking two cats with us over there. I looked into moving to Ireland or England a while ago and it's quite a process to import pets to the UK....I imagine it would be easier to bring them to the US. You probably need microchipping, current rabies vacination and a health certificate from your vet. Look at the USDA/APHIS website...they will have the requirements. Also, try the website for the ASPCA. 

You're right...moving to another counrty is soooooo scary! I'm trying so hard not to freak out. But you might as well give it a try! Especially since your husband has a job offer here, that's a big help. Just think....if you give yourself a while to adjust and you still don't like it, you can go back to England. It will be an adventurous experience for sure!


----------



## GDE (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Poopy

Relocating to a new country can be very scary, particularly the first time. If you are adventurous and open minded, it could be a wonderful experience. Some love living in a foreign country because it allows an opportunity to really get to discover a new culture and to travel to places that most people would never dream of. On the other hand, some hate it, usually due to the differences in culture. It can be very difficult for some people to adapt. They tend to see the new culture in a very negative light and tend to focus on the things that are missing from their own culture. In my experience, many expats tend to criticise their host country and the citizens.

Try to keep an open mind. Try not to expect your host country to be like your home country. The easier you can adapt to all of the new and strange things, the happier you will be.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And the US isn't really that different. It's not quite like moving to Indonesia, for instance. So it's different enough to be an adventure, but similar enough to not be really, really frightening.


----------

